# Paralegal announcement



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

For those of you who followed the saga of paralegal licensing a while back...

http://landlordrescue.ca/toronto-paralegal-service/


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats! I hope that I never have to use your service one day. 

PS: Scottlandlord is going to be so happy.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Congrats! I hope that I never have to use your service one day.
> 
> PS: Scottlandlord is going to be so happy.


Lol. Is there any way we can get Scottlandlord back for a special 1-comment-only guest appearance? 

Congrats Rachelle!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Believe it or not, I am grateful to Scottlandord 

Without his persuasion, I would have been quite content to keep going the way I was going, considering I have no evictions this year and only one last year...

Now I have a whole new way to be useful to my clients. 

Thanks Scottlandlord


----------

